# A hodge-podge of reviews



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, I’m a gear whore. And I’ve been massively indulging that tendency the last couple of years. Now I have a bunch of new shit that I’ve just tried out, and I want to vent.


*Burton GORE-TEX 3L Freebird Bib Pant*

https://www.burton.com/ca/en/p/mens-burton-ak-gore‑tex-3l-freebird-bib-pant/W19-100241.html

I’ve converted to the dark side or whatever, ever since I got my Volcom overalls. This year I bought these Burton bib pants. So the issues that are important with bib pants are:

1.	Getting them on and off
2.	Adjusting them
3.	Access during bathroom breaks.

Of course, there’s water resistance, but that’s true with any clothing. These are Gore-Tex, I have yet to get any internal dampness, so 5/5 on that item.

Getting them on and off is easy. Once you’ve got your straps set properly, you never have to fool with them. 5/5

Adjusting is also easy. The straps are Velcro, and the pants actually come with a couple of extension strips if you’re one of those freakishly tall people. 5/5

Access, mmm, not quite sure how to score this one. The pants do have the requisite access, but it’s a little weird in that the front zipper can zip down from the top or up from the bottom. Zipping up in order to pee is just a little weird. I’m sure I’ll get used to it. But it can also be hard to dig the zipper tab out, because it’s not very big. 4/5

All in all, though, a good value for a lot of bucks.

Recommendation: Buy

*Anon M4 Goggles*

I originally bought the M2s, and I basically abandoned all my other goggles at that point (and I have many pairs). The Anon goggles (M2, M3, M4, maybe others) use a system of ceramic magnets to hold the lenses in the goggle frame. If you’re thinking that’s dicey and they’ll fall out, think again. Ceramic magnets are powerful, and if you smack down hard enough to pop a lens, you’re unconscious or dead anyway. The M2s were a little bit of a pain to get off, though—you had to kind of dig your fingers under the lens edge, which definitely required you to take off your gloves. The M4s have 4 finger tabs or grip points which allow you to take the lens off with gloves on, with practice. Or with gloves off with no hassle.

The goggles come with 2 lenses, and a bunch of different lenses are available through the Anon/Burton website, ranging from clear to blast-shield. And delivery is pretty quick, even to Canada. Oh, and the extra lenses come in a neat hard-shell case.
The Anons also come with a cloth mask that you can wear as a neck warmer, then when you need it, snap to the bottom edge of the goggles using more magnets. This is the best system I’ve found for a face mask, as it doesn’t allow your breath to get under the edge of the goggle to fog the lens.

The M2 masks had a mesh vent at the front where your mouth goes, which let in air just fine until it really got wet. Then it felt like you were being waterboarded. For the M4, Burton put a cloth flap over the vent to protect it from snow. I don’t know what genius thought of that, but they obviously didn’t play-test it. The cloth flap blocks the vent as soon as it gets even a little bit wet, so you’re being waterboarded even sooner.

I’ve ordered a couple of spare masks from Burton, and they seem to be supplying the M2 mask (the masks are compatible with either goggle) which is great. I’m going to try just cutting the cloth flap off the M4 mask and see how that goes.

Recommendation: Definitely buy


*Boots: Various*

I’ve bought several sets of boots over the last year or two, so here are my comments:

*32 Focus Boa*

I’ve owned 2 pairs of these, and have just ordered my third. It’s not that they pack out or break, it’s just that I’m a gear whore. Did I mention that?

These boots are like twin girdles. They do not go on easily, and they come off even less easily. There are tricks that you need to know that will make it a little less of a Charlie-horse-inducing experience, but don’t expect to just toss them off into a corner.

On the other hand, once they’re on, they are like gloves. Dead comfortable, no lift, no nothing. These are a stiff boot, ideal for downhill. They have a large form-factor, though, which I think may be a problem with 32 in general. You’ll need a larger binding than you think you do.

Recommendation: Buy

*32 Binary Boa*

Nope. Just nope. Whatever 32 put into the Focus to make them a comfortable bullet-proof boot, they forgot to put it into the Binary. These things were absolutely killing my feet within an hour. I think the problem may be that they are too narrow across the ball of the foot while at the same time being too tall in the same area. So your foot is being squeezed and allowed to flex upwards and downwards as you ride. It might be that heat-molding them would resolve this, but returning them resolves it even better.

Recommendation: Avoid.

*Ride Lasso*

This is a considerably softer boot than the Focus, and for that reason I didn’t really like it at first. But it’s a very comfortable boot, and has a much more reasonable form factor, and I’ve found myself getting used to it.

The Lasso is a double-boa, but a slightly different configuration. Where the 32 double boas tighten the upper and lower boot, the Lasso tightens the whole boot with one boa, and tightens the area around the ankle with the other boa. It takes a little getting used to, but it’s very effective.

Also, these are way easier to get into and out of.

Recommendation: Cautious buy.

*Helly Hansen underlayer*

Everyone uses ‘Merino’ in their description these days, so you’d think they all be the same, barring different coldness ratings. Well, not so much. I was buying Underarmour in the past, and they’re quite good, if a little undersized. But Underarmour is either sold out or not stocked or something, so I picked up some H&H.

Big mistake.

These dogs may keep you warm on a sunny spring day, but not on the mountain. And I’m talking Seymour, not even a real alpine environment. I am seriously giving these pieces of crap to Value Village forthwith.

Recommendation: Nope.

*Dakine Gloves*

https://www.dakine.com/en-ca/sport/snow/gloves-mitts/leather-titan-glove/

Dakine designs a nice glove. They have the goggle squeegee on the thumb, they have the zipper pockets for heat-packs or for holding small items. They have great liners, and little things like the big gauntlet wrist covers and the wrist cords so you can dangle your gloves like a five-year-old.

If only they were actually water-proof.

I own a pair of North Face Meru gloves that took three years of constant use to develop a leak. The Dakines got soaked the first day.

Mind you, they’re half the price, which is probably half the problem.

Recommendation: Nope.

*Smith Helmets*

I have a Vantage, and this year I bought a Quantum. There’s not a lot of difference, except visually. The Quantums have the two-tone thing going. But both models have adjustable vents, both models take headphones (like ODTs), both models have the tightener in the back.

The Quantum, though, has a magnetic chin strip catch that is much easier to use once you get used to it. On that subject, best practice a bit before you get to the mountain. Maybe in front of a mirror. But it is easier, eventually. Honest.

The goggle retainer strap is simple to use, even with gloves, and seems durable. I’ve had a couple of helmets in the past where the goggle retention system eventually gave out, which made the helmet useless.

Truthfully, I just want a really good helmet so I don’t splatter my brains. Either of these fills the bill.

Recommendation: Get a helmet


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dunno about the rest of the gear,.. but I really like my Binary Boas! It's a nicely stiff boot. Between those boots and stiffening up my binding responses by replacing the oem straps with the Genesis hammock straps,...

Those two things really helped improve my riding. :shrug:


I _have_ been curious about the Focus Boas stiffness. >


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fit is a very individual thing. My foot might be a little wide across the ball. The important lesson is: make sure your local store has a performance / return guarantee (Boardroom does), and save the receipt and the box until you're sure you have a boot that fits. If it hurts, return them immediately.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I really wish M4 fits me, nose bridge being too flat is always my problem. Wish Burton decides to make some Asian fit version of them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LALUNE said:


> I really wish M4 fits me, nose bridge being too flat is always my problem. Wish Burton decides to make some Asian fit version of them.


There is definitely an Asian-fit version of the M4s. I almost bought them by mistake at Comor a couple of weeks ago. The salescritter caught it and got me the same colorway in, uh, Euro-fit?


Just google "M4 goggle Asian fit"


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got me some M3s at 40% off and I am super stoked to take them out soon.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

freshy said:


> I just got me some M3s at 40% off and I am super stoked to take them out soon.


You snag the ones off ST? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz, which Helly Hansen base layer did you buy?
The "HH Warm"?

I find those are warmer than anything I've had from Under Armour.
I definitely wouldn't wear the Warm on a spring day - too hot!

Edit: I just checked the HH Canadian web site.
Looks like they have changed the name of the "Warm" to "Lifa Merino", which is a blend of polyester and merino.
They also have an all merino base layer - Merino Mid.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

smellysell said:


> freshy said:
> 
> 
> > I just got me some M3s at 40% off and I am super stoked to take them out soon.
> ...


No I was in Vancouver hitting the clearance stores on W4th


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Donutz said:


> There is definitely an Asian-fit version of the M4s. I almost bought them by mistake at Comor a couple of weeks ago. The salescritter caught it and got me the same colorway in, uh, Euro-fit?
> 
> 
> Just google "M4 goggle Asian fit"


Damn they really exist! But it seems they are mainly in Europe and Japan market and even amazon US doesn't have much color options.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Some 'Strapins' made a big difference to both my riding and boot fit and I am hoping a new pair of Oakley Flight Deck Goggles will be the big boost this year


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

A follow-up on some items:

I still like the M4s, but I ordered some spare masks from Burton and they came with the magnets reversed, so that the mask repels the goggles instead of snapping into place. Sadly, you can't lever the magnets out of the nose-pieces. Burton was responsive, though, and sent me replacements right away. In fact, they were so quick, I suspect this is a known problem.

I took the Binarys in to the shop and got them heat-molded. I used them today, with not a trace of foot pain. It may just turn out to be that simple. Today was a short session, but I feel confident enough to try a full day with them.

On the binding front, I've bought another set of Flows for my new Heritage, and I have to say, I just absolutely love Flows. If I'm going to use bucklers, I'll go with Rome, but I just can't see enough of an advantage to the bucklers to warrant using them.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Donutz said:


> A follow-up on some items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any good, older (aka cheap) Flows you'd recommend? Always wanted to try them, and figure if ever there is a time it's on my new to me Darwin. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

smellysell said:


> Any good, older (aka cheap) Flows you'd recommend? Always wanted to try them, and figure if ever there is a time it's on my new to me Darwin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Fives were the first one I bought. I think for a test, you'll want to get something cheap just to see if you like the configuration. Then if you do, look at something more spendy with better response.


----------

